# Hey there!



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

He's pretty cute. I haven't seen eyes like that, I think it's awesome.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

A big howdy from Oklahoma! =] My mom LOVES paints! Feel free to ask any questions, all though her boy (paint) seems more prone to clumsiness injuries than my appaloosa


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to The Horse Forum! That's such a adorable horse!


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

thank you so much everyone


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE paints! They are by far my favorite, and your boy is stunning!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to HF!!  Your boy is gorgeous! My pony has an eye that like that, too... haha, we joke since he's a paint that he's black and white EVERYWHERE. . even his eyes! haha. <3


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the Horse Forum  Your paint is adorable!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome! Your paint is gorgeous! I've owned paints my whole life and they are truly the best <3


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

thats everyone! i am really starting to love paints, too  

iheartpheobe, thats really cool! do you have any pictures?


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Welcome!!! He's a beautiful horse!!!!


----------

